# MySQL Datenbanken übetragen



## repök (10 April 2007)

Wie kann ich mit MySQL Datenbanken von einem PC auf einen anderen übertragen ??
Problem: Der PC wo die Datenbanken mit erstellt wurden, hat sich was eingefangen, von den Datenbanken habe ich eine Sicherungskopie (per explorer). Jetzt habe ich die Datenbanken einfach wieder ins zielverzeichnis kopiert, nur MySQL sagt jetzt : "Table 'bla' dosen't exist", obwohl sie mit show tables angezeigt werden.


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

Das Kopieren per Explorer funktioniert meistens, aber nicht immer. Hast Du mal einen Check der Tabellen gemacht ? Mit welchem Frontend arbeitest Du ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

Funktioniert bei Datenbanken mit InnoDB Engine nicht. Einfach mittels MySQL Administrator ein Backup erzeugen und auf dem anderen zurück spielen.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*PHPMyAdmin und Eingabeaufforderung*

Am liebsten mit der Eingabeaufforderung. Der Fehler tritt aber auch auf einem Anderen PC auf. Muss ich die Datenbanken denn irgendwie bekanntmachen ? Mit Repair oder der gleichen tritt der selbe effekt auf.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Wie ohne das Original ?*

Wie kann ich denn ein Backup erzeugen ohne das orginal ?


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei Datenbanken mit InnoDB Engine nicht.


Nur aus reiner Neugier: Auch nicht, wenn die DB gar nicht im Zugriff ist ?
(Als ich das letzte Mal ernsthaft mit MySQL zu tun hatte, war InnoDB noch Beta)



seeba schrieb:


> Einfach mittels MySQL Administrator ein Backup erzeugen und auf dem anderen zurück spielen.


Ist der sinnvollere Weg, wird ihm aber wohl in der Situation nichts (mehr) helfen ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

Ich kann die gerne reparieren, wenn die Daten nicht so kritisch sind, kannst du mir das gerne gezippt schicken.


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Am liebsten mit der Eingabeaufforderung. Der Fehler tritt aber auch auf einem Anderen PC auf. Muss ich die Datenbanken denn irgendwie bekanntmachen ? Mit Repair oder der gleichen tritt der selbe effekt auf.


Welcher DB-Typ (InnoDB, ISAM, Berkely, ?).

Bei ISAM muß AFAIK nor das entsprechende Unterverzeichnis vorhanden sein.

Hast Du die DB-Engine schon mal neu gestartet ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Nur aus reiner Neugier: Auch nicht, wenn die DB gar nicht im Zugriff ist ?
> (Als ich das letzte Mal ernsthaft mit MySQL zu tun hatte, war InnoDB noch Beta)


Die eigentlich Daten liegen in den InnoDB-Dateien direkt im _data_ Verzeichnis. In dem Unterordner, welcher die Datenbank abbildet, wird nur noch der Zugriff auf die Daten beschrieben.

Ich hoffe, dass ich da jetzt keinen "Kappes" verkauf...


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*DB-Typ???*

Wie kriege ich den denn raus? Ist mein erstes Projekt mit Datenbanken, daher auch der fehler mit der sicherung (weil nicht bekannt). 
@Seeba:
Danke fürs angebot, aber ich glaube ich mach die eben neu. Soviel ist es nicht (ca 2Std).


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich den denn raus? Ist mein erstes Projekt mit Datenbanken, daher auch der fehler mit der sicherung (weil nicht bekannt).
> @Seeba:
> Danke fürs angebot, aber ich glaube ich mach die eben neu. Soviel ist es nicht (ca 2Std).


Wäre aber für mich mal interessant zu sehen, ob ich's noch kann. Mach dir dann auch Screenshots, dann siehst du wie's geht.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Gut, wenn du unbedingt willst...*

Ich hab dir die DB mal dran gehängt.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Ich hab dir die DB mal dran gehängt.


Kannst du mal den ganzen _data _Ordner zippen?


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich den denn raus? Ist mein erstes Projekt mit Datenbanken, daher auch der fehler mit der sicherung (weil nicht bekannt).
> @Seeba:
> Danke fürs angebot, aber ich glaube ich mach die eben neu. Soviel ist es nicht (ca 2Std).


Den DBtyp mußt Du doch beim Anlegen der Tabellen bestimmen, wenn Du sie eben mal neu machen kannst, dann müßtest Du das doch eigentlich wissen ... :???: 



repök schrieb:


> Ich hab dir die DB mal dran gehängt.


Das sieht zumindest mal nicht nach ISAM aus.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Den DBtyp mußt Du doch beim Anlegen der Tabellen bestimmen, wenn Du sie eben mal neu machen kannst, dann müßtest Du das doch eigentlich wissen ... :???:
> 
> 
> Das sieht zumindest mal nicht nach ISAM aus.
> ...


InnoDB ist Standard und so sieht's auch aus. 

PS: Darauf muss man dann also nicht zwangsläufig achten beim Erstellen.


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> InnoDB ist Standard und so sieht's auch aus.


O je, ich glaube, ich halte mich jetzt besser raus, zu meiner Zeit war noch ISAM der Tabellenstandard ...  

Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> O je, ich glaube, ich halte mich jetzt besser raus, zu meiner Zeit war noch ISAM der Tabellenstandard ...
> 
> Gruß Axel


Stimmt, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das mit 4.0 oder 4.1 geändert worden ist oder ob es nicht vielleicht von den neuen Tools anhängig ist.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*So hier der komplette Ordner....*

@ AFK: Ich hab von Datenbanken eigentlich überhaupt keinen Schimmer. Musste aber jetzt für ein Projekt etwas über mehrere PC's zur Verfügung stellen. Und so kam ich auf PHP und Datenbanken. Das ist ja eigentlich auch recht einfach. 
@ Seeba : Schonmal danke für die Behmühungen.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

Welche Version hast du genutzt?


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Version 5.0.27*

Die war da zum download freigegeben.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

Die Datenbank an sich hab ich jetzt auch erfolgreich eingehängt, aber sind die Dateien _ib_logfile0_, _ib_logfile1_ und _ibdata1_ tatsächlich von deinem "gecrashten" System?


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Ähm... nö...*

Entschuldigung, die waren schon vom neuen. Dann liegt auch hier sicher der Hund begraben. Der orginal Ordner ist in gezipter version allerdings zu gross (Max 1,91MB). Kann ich die denn einfach mit in den DATA-Ordner kopieren?


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, die waren schon vom neuen. Dann liegt auch hier sicher der Hund begraben. Der orginal Ordner ist in gezipter version allerdings zu gross (Max 1,91MB). Kann ich die denn einfach mit in den DATA-Ordner kopieren?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, wegen Versionsänderungen. Eben, die InnoDB Dateien sind leer.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Das hat geklappt....*

Ich musste nur die 3 ib-Dateien mit kopieren.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Ich musste nur die 3 ib-Dateien mit kopieren.


Hat geklappt? Bei mir musste ich noch die my.cnf anpassen um Dateien von älteren Versionen zu lesen.


----------



## repök (10 April 2007)

*Version war dieselbe...*

Ich hatte den PC beim Kunden ins Netzwerk gehängt, bin zum "ADMIN" hin, hab ihm gesagt er soll doch mal den PC mit einbinden. Ich kam wieder und der PC sagte mir "Es wurden neue Updates runtergeladen". Sprich Internetzugang ohne irgendwelche Recht oder sontiges vergeben zu haben. Und da auf dem PC für die Visu natürlich kein Virenscanner usw. vorhanden war und ich da xampp am laufen hatte (offene ports) hatte ich mir da auch schon alles möglich eingefangen. Sagt viel über den "ADMIN" aus.


----------



## volker (10 April 2007)

hallo
zur lösung des probs kann ich leider nicht viel beitragen, da meine sich meine db-kenntnisse in grenzen halten.

@seeba
wieso ist InnoDB standart?
vielleicht unter mysql5. kann ich leider nicht benutzen, da mein forum (wbb1.2) damit nicht laufen will.
unter mysql4 ist MyISAM standart. (selbst das neuste phpbb3 läuft darunter)

vielleicht kann mir mal jemand in KURZEN worten die vor-/nachteile der verschiedenen datenbanktypen erklären. die da bei mysql4 wären
MyISAM, MERGE, HEAP, MEMORY, InnoDB, ISAM.

ok ich könnte natürlich jetzt auch die englische doku vom mysql durchlesen, aber ein kleiner überblick würde mir ja schon reichen.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

```
InnoDB: Error: log file .\ib_logfile0 is of different size 0 10485760 bytes
InnoDB: than specified in the .cnf file 0 25165824 bytes!
070410 21:41:21 [ERROR] Default storage engine (InnoDB) is not available
070410 21:41:21 [ERROR] Aborting

070410 21:41:21 [Note] C:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete
```
Soll ich default auch noch übersetzen? Jetzt sprecht mir doch auch mal etwas Know-How zu.  Und ja, es handelt sich um eine Standardinstallation, kein Seeba-Spezial-Kit.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/storage-engines.html


----------



## repök (11 April 2007)

Wie gesagt ich habe eigentlich nur mit Visu und Programmierung zutun. Diese Lösung mit MySQL habe ich mir auch nur im Internet zusammengegoogelt. Ich seh schon, in der Richtung haste was drauf...


----------



## pvbrowser (14 April 2007)

MySQL kommt mit "mysqldump".
Damit kann eine Datenbank als SQL Statements gesichert werden.

Mit unserer Wiki machen wir das so:
mysqldump -u admin -p wikidb > ~/wikidb_backup.sql

In eine andere Datenbank wird das Backup dann so eingefügt:
mysql -u admin -p < wikidb_backup.sql


----------

